# Watch Strap Options



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, purchased a Vostok Neptune One like this 160666857989 now I'm aware it's not going to be easy to change the strap but I have an option and way of getting round it.

So what would you put on it, leather or rubber and what colour?

I was thinking black leather but then I saw rubber ones on rtl and a few other sites and they are a bit fancier than just plain leather

So yeah basically I need options and opinions?

James


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

hi James,

Nice watch

Personally I prefer leather for work etc, but you can't beat rubber for fun, especially if it's going to be wet.

Go for rubber.

Dec


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

This

I'm thinking I like this and it might work?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There's another good option for those... RLT Heavy Duty Nylon straps...










or TF nylons...:



















...or a 2 piece Maratac Zulu:



















A lot of people will suggest a NATO strap but just disregard them as heretics and people with poor taste ^_^


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Leave it on the hair-pulling bracelet, or put it on a mesh 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

The only issue with nylons is I'm going to have to cut out a space for the lug so I think it'll just fray and I'm not sure it'll work with a mesh either.

I'll maybe leave it on the metal one for a couple of days and see how I get on but I've read some horror stories about them


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I read a review recently that said the bracelet on the Neptune was better than the standard Amphibia one so I'd certainly give it a try for a while.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Right ok, I'm going to give it a try you have convinced me. Should be here ifrday so I'll let you all know


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You can reseal a notched nylon using heat but I think it wouldn't work with the TF straps. I think the nylon on them is just a layer covering something up.

From what I've heard, the Neptune bracelet really is better than the regular Amphibia bracelets, so you might actually end up liking it!


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Got the watch today, absolutely love it really chuffed.

The strap is ok, it does nip hairs and unfortunately needs a link out I think so will sort that tmoz. Will probably end up changing the strap sometime but going to live with it for a bit


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> Got the watch today, absolutely love it really chuffed.
> 
> The strap is ok, it does nip hairs and unfortunately needs a link out I think so will sort that tmoz. Will probably end up changing the strap sometime but going to live with it for a bit


I'm sure you've already found this topic over at WUS... if not, here you go: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-neptune-new-band-398749.html

...which links to here: http://www.orologiando.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20804


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Or maybe you can use these... errr... bars from the Poljot Basilika style watches (also central lug):



















You might need to drill a bigger hole on the Neptune lug though but that's easily done with a proper power tool.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah that was going to be my plan, the lug hole is 1.2mm and I can get 1.2mm screw bars so I'll live with the metal for a bit then get a rubber or leather one at some point


----------

